# Talk to me about uneven udders



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My nubian girl freshened with a picture perfect udder and I was really looking forward to showing her in the best udder classes because its not often that nubians have good enough udders to even enter those classes. 

BUT - a week into her lactation she has now developed a very uneven udder and I dont understand what is going on. One side is huge, always very full and tight and because its so full the teat is blowing up too much so I'm worried about permanent damage to it. The other side is smaller and almost seems to be getting smaller each day :/

What is going on with her? What causes this uneven udder? Its not from kids suckling unevenly because I've been milking her from day 1, kids were taken off immediately. 

Is there anything I can do to 'fix' it? :sigh:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would check for mastitis. Staph is usually the cause of an uneven udder.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks ptgoats45, which side would you think the mastitis would be on? The bigger side, or smaller side? 

I tested both sides this morning for mastitis with both the test papers and a RMT and didnt get a positive reading on either.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The big side. Did she have a single kid? When they have single kids or if the kids favor one side over another you have to even up the other side. If not, I would have to assume mastitis.


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

is there any way that the babies can get to her? We had a milk goat that we were trying to wean her babies, I went to milk her and she never had much milk, then we saw her walk to the fence and watch the baby stick her head through enough to nurse.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope, she had quads and they have never sucked from her, so its definitely not from the kids. 

You know even though I didnt get a positive mastitis result, and there is no change in the milk, it kind of makes sense if you guys think there would be mastitis in the big side. Because since she freshened, with that side she has ALWAYS kicked and stamped her foot, but not with the other side. 

I am not opposed to treating that side if thats what its likely to be. I had high hopes for this girl in the show ring and thought she was going to be a contender for the champion ribbons, so I'm devastated to see the udder getting so uneven and will do anything and everything possible to try to fix it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well i tried to treat her for mastitis in.that side and failed miserably. I simply cant get the tip.of the tube.into her teat. And ive done it plenty of times before on other goats so i know how to do it. 
I dont really know what else to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about feeding her back her milk from that side? I think you give her about 20cc. Also try massaging peppermint oil onto her udder.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bringing down the swelling so that you can treat will be important. You can try vitamin C tablets 3 or 4 daily, will help with swelling and inflammation. Garlic tablets also work to help start fighting infection and congestion. Since you couldn't get the meds in you now know that the side is swollen and inflamed. That gives you a starting place anyway even if it's not the best news. 
Good luck with her.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if the swelling is why I couldnt get it in. I did try on the other side and couldnt get the tip in either. I thought maybe since she is a FF she just has tiny orifices? 

I will try the vit C tablets and also and anti-inflammatory injection and see if that helps. I did also start her yesterday on Norocillin LA for metritis, not sure if that will help any mastitis as well though.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so the anti-inflammatories did nothing, I'm sure its not from swelling just because her orifices are tiny being a FF. 

What I did do though, was squirt the medicine into a syringe, attach an IV catheter (minus the needle) and to my great relief the catheter slide straight in! So she was treated this morning, tonight, and then tomorrow morning will complete the course. I hope it helps. The swelling/unevenness hasnt gone down at all BUT she didnt kick this evening, which is a big improvement, it must be feeling better. AND the teat wasnt full and swollen to the point where it is hard to get it started (which is how it has been thus far).


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

are you getting any milk out of her still?? Hope she is better soon.


----------

